# cat food, is it bad?



## aryiman (Jan 11, 2006)

Our little Elvis has been going right for the cat food all the time. It is small enough for him to eat. We can't find any dog food that he loves as much as the cat food. What would you suggest? It is hard for him to eat regular puppy food because it is still too big for him. With him being a runt, he will be on puppy for the rest of his life im thinking because of his size. Please help because we are not going back to canned food. Thanks


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

What are you feeding him that is too big for him?? Cat food isn't going to give him what he needs. There are plenty of foods small enough for him, and he shouldn't stay on puppy food forever. It's not the right nutritional balance for an adult dog- no matter how small he is. 

Some suggestions:

Natural Balance puppy and for when he is an adult Natural Balance adult dog formulas

Nutro Natural Choice Puppy and for when he is an adult Nutro Natural Choice small bites this food is smaller than most cat foods.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I have to agree with Deanna, a cat's nutritional needs are very different to that of your little pup and there are very good tiny kibble foods out there. If he is having trouble chewing them you need to moisten them with a little chicken broth to help soften them so he can eat them easily.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Cat food is too high in protein and will actually make your baby ill over a period of time. It is very bad for dogs. You might try adding a little sodium free / fat free chicken broth to his kibbles so that they will soften enough he will find them more appetizing.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Cat food has too much of something that our furbabies don't need.
My cats' food had to be put up high...(it is on top of an x-large dog crate that I used for the boys as pups...now my Spencer cat calls it home...(







another story all its own...) The cat's can jump up there for food/water, but the dogs cannot get to it.

Anyway, even the vet said that a few nibbles of the dog food from the cats is not bad...but the dogs should not nibble on the cat food if it can at all be avoided.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

My sheltie put on 10 pounds in one year from sneaking cat food. It was my daughter's new kitten and I didn't realize that Rosie was finishing off her food bowl. I had to work hard to get the extra weight off of her. Whiskers food stays up high off the ground now.


----------



## Dove (Feb 12, 2006)

I have found that dogs will always eat cat food over dog food that is why I keep the cats food up where the cats can get it but the dogs can't...You might want to try moist food if you can't find a hard food that he can eat at least until you find one he can eat...


----------

